# Working with a saturated market



## John W (Sep 17, 2014)

-


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes, assuming the demand increases as well.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I've honestly have had little problem of demand. I keep busy. 

Just working for 35% less than I did earlier last year.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

John W said:


> Why? Would figure with demand being good.. That you would be out at least everyday.


I am out everyday. Why would you assume otherwise? Last year I could afford two days off, this year not so much.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

John W said:


> What market are you in? What have you seen as the major changes in the past year.. Made it easier or harder?


I'm in San Diego like yourself (you can see location next to everyone's avatar, if they've added it.)

The major changes in the past year plus include:

The Bad:
35% in pay cuts (three cuts over 18 months) + the added $10 a week phone fee (now gone, if you use your own phone.)
The cessation of local Office Hours to Drivers looking to see someone in person.
The removal of Local Uber personnel answering email/ticket questions - moving to centralized CSR's who on the most part just 'copy & paste' generic answers.
Continued and systematic Uber Buffoonery from the top down. Dashboard black out of info. Zero sense of community, avocation or support for drivers. Growing ignorance regarding the pathetically flawed ratings system and the personal effect that the pay cuts have on quality drivers.
It's so cheap now to ride Uber I am picking up itching crack *****s and lazy turds for $4 fares, regularly.

The Good:
Demand has increased locally at a pace with the addition of hundreds of drivers. But I don't give credit to Uber Marketing on this one, since the majority of the increase is due to word of mouth on the street - and increased press (good or bad) that fuels ridership. The only thing I credit Uber for regarding increased demand, is their rapid expansion to so many markets. San Diego drivers in a tourist haven gain business year round - by those visiting that use the service.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

They have limited the numbers of UberBlack in many cities, so why are they over saturating UberX? The issue in my opinion is that it costs them nothing to increase supply. Until they have negative consequences of their actions, they will continue to do so.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

I saw hundreds sign up one day for uber, but I think very few of them end of driving. Looked like they were already taxi drivers just getting an extra device. I still see lots of taxi drivers sitting around DC.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Slightly off topic - but Lyft is spending a huge amount of $ advertising in San Diego. Billboards in prime areas, City Transit Bus Wraps etc.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> Slightly off topic - but Lyft is spending a huge amount of $ advertising in San Diego. Billboards in prime areas, City Transit Bus Wraps etc.


Hey Mimz--love your posts in this forum...keep it up!! BTW, a Lyft driver in SD posted a day or two ago another 15% fare reduction--have you heard that? A guy I know had his mentor drive on Wednesday and is waiting for background check approval to start driving for them--is he down before he even gets going? Also, I wish Uber would spend to advertise for more riders (word of mouth is NOT enough). What did you think of the SD Podcast this week?


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Bill. Yes, Lyft cut fares/pay this week as well in SD... It's a darn fare ware race to the bottom it seems. Another thread quoted Uber saying they wanted a car of 4 passengers to be cheaper than a Bus. Well, that's nearly if not a reality now.

Podcast was "ok" I guess for what it is. I'm glad the local team seems to try at least to reinforce marketing / latest information. I like Matt here locally, he's been helpful or at least sincerely sympathetic at times in the past before they went all centralized with their CSR's. 

I hope they definitely roll out some incentives soon. October weekdays & evening (sans Halloween) and November weekdays (before Thanksgiving) were nasty slow last year.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Apparently, Uber has dropped the flat rate for airports to UberX


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Just wanted to post I had a very understanding pax today. Foreign Student at UCSD but did not know it when I picked up--nav told me turn in Hilton Parking lot over by Torrey Pines GC....She was in doctors office next door to Hilton. Some time ago I pledged I would not pick up on UCSD campus do to language problems and poor ratings from students. This young lady wanted me to take her to a CVS to get a prescription filled and wait for her. I told her I would take her to CVS gladly but could not wait (She had not phoned in the script--I advised she should ask the doctor to do that in the future and it might be ready by time she got there). I explained .20 per min and guess on 30 minutes to fill and told her I thought she would have no problem getting ride after complete at CVS. I expected a 3 or 4 rating but to my surprise she gave me a 5!!! Maybe I will have to rethink UCSD pick up. I realize now I should have told her we would check the rider app upon arrival and if no cars in area I would wait...Always seem to think better after the bad....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> They have limited the numbers of UberBlack in many cities, so why are they over saturating UberX? The issue in my opinion is that it costs them nothing to increase supply. Until they have negative consequences of their actions, they will continue to do so.


We are all part of a big experiment!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> We are all part of a big experiment!


Would that make the taxis the control group?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Would that make the taxis the control group?


Good point! Yes


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

They need to get 20 billboards for $300.00 and advertise to the riders to download the app and start using it. I happen to know a great graphic designer who would work for cheap....


----------

